# Australian Currency Traders



## roamin_oz (30 October 2009)

I have just recieved a call from this crowd and also given a demo of their software live platform. The Forex Trader is an automatic trading software platform supplied by Australian Currency Traders on a usb device as a standalone program. As with all these companys, they want 10K of your money to buy the program for life and then its up to you to do whatever, though they do give you a newsletter and updated reports.

I was just wondering if any of you guys/girls have had dealings with these people. I've tried looking on the web butto no avail on finding any relevant or useful information. Is it legit or what/ do any of you use this platform? Opinins apreciated.


Cheers Mark


----------



## Timmy (30 October 2009)

*Re: Australian Currency Traders.*

Hi roamin - here are some links:

Ripoff Report 1
Ripoff Report 2
Oz Ripoff
Forex Peace Army

We get a lot of queries here about schemes and operators like this.  Flogging FX, horse-racing 'systems' etc.  If, after reading the info you still feel like giving them ten thousand dollars, ask to see audited trading results.

According to their website, they have no Australian Financial Services Licence either (well duh ).


----------

